# When will Campy realize????



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

I love Campy, with out a doubt!

BUT......their hoods are not comfortable to me. I know many other riders who would switch but they hoods are not comfy. When will Campy adjust their hood design and lever reach to meet the demands of us riders.

Watching the pros ride you can see their brake levers almost sticking striaght out of the bars. I am sure this has been debated over and over, but this is the only thing keeping me from going back! I do not mind DA10, but it does not have the class or passion as campy does (in my opinion only)

Campy please help me!!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

If campy changed the shape of their hoods, I'd be rather UNhappy. 

Neither system is better or worse, pick one based on ergonomics.


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

RocketDog said:


> If campy changed the shape of their hoods, I'd be rather UNhappy.
> 
> Neither system is better or worse, pick one based on ergonomics.



Again I truly understand the personal feeling, but I badly wish (for me) things would change. I would ride only campy if I didn't feel so uncomfortable on the hoods wich is where I ride 95% of the time.

But I am super glad you enjoy them!


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*I won't ride Shimano*

Hoods on Shimano are not comfortable for me. Especially the new 10 speed stuff. I find Campy hoods to be EXTREMELY comfortable. I'd be very unhappy if they changed things to the way you'd like them.


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

Again to each his/her own.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Chalk me up as another Campy hood lover. The hood shape is probably the single most significant reason I'm a Campy guy. 

My other reasons for sticking with Campy (Chorus, BTW):

Availability of a 29 maximum rear cog.

Gentle, fine-tunable front derailleur action. Yesterday I found myself riding with a couple of Ultegra users. Whenever they went from their big ring to the small one it was Slam-KaChunk-Scrape. With me it was TickTick-Swoosh-Silence.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*No way out*

Regardless of your personal taste, Campy can't really do much. Their shifting mechanism is in the middle of the shifter (essentially inside your grip while riding in the hoods), while Shimano's is in FRONT of the shifter and in FRONT of your grip while riding in the hoods -- hence the Shimano bulb that many people hate. So Shimano has plenty of space to position the fastening bolt in the middle of the shifter, while Campy can only put it on top of the shifting rachet, which results in the "campy flat top". 

The only way to get a thinner and a more slanted hood would be to shrink the shifting device in the shifter, which would affect the shifting accuracy -- so I doubt it will happen. Or maybe the shifters can be fastened to the bar using a different method than a bolt/clamp. 



Fanaticbiking said:


> I love Campy, with out a doubt!
> 
> BUT......their hoods are not comfortable to me. I know many other riders who would switch but they hoods are not comfy. When will Campy adjust their hood design and lever reach to meet the demands of us riders.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjw (Jun 5, 2004)

Fanaticbiking said:


> I love Campy, with out a doubt!
> 
> BUT......their hoods are not comfortable to me. I know many other riders who would switch but they hoods are not comfy. When will Campy adjust their hood design and lever reach to meet the demands of us riders.


Why should they change it just because you don't like it? If you don't like the feel of the Campag hood, stick with Shimano.

Personally I love the Campag hood shape, and if they changed it, it would only be for the worse.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

The hoods are one of reasons I like Campy better. The flat top, bump at the end and wide base to hold onto are very comfortable to me. The thumb lever is right there, no need to reach for it. 

It's like Nike making one shoe for everyone. Most will like it but not everybody. Somehow I don't see Campagnolo and Shimano making 12 versions of thier shift levers to suit everybody....would be ideal though.

brewster


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

I find the Shimino hoods to be very comfortable. Thats where I ride 90% of the time. Maybe having large hands helps. OTOH (no pun intended) I have never tried Campy hoods so I have nothing to compare them to.


----------



## velorider4 (Aug 5, 2006)

i just switched from shimano to campy . I love the shape of the campy hoods. I have small hands and not sure if that matters. Shifting is also more comfortable and I feel like I dont have to strech my hands shifting and breaking. I am not sure if this is what other people experience. I can keep my hands less on an angle as before. I will never go back to shimano.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

I love Campy hoods just the way they are.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

+1 for Campy hoods. I find them very comfortable.

If you don't like them now, you should have tried them on the earlier 8speed versions, they were terrible.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I likey the campy hoods. Simple, easy to hold, just kind of disappear in your hands.

Riding STI reminds me of playing Lazertag.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yeah me too... thing is i find my pinch grip really comfortable on climbing, which sadistically is something i really like doing....

my usual route is thru hills and when you're leaning forward while your bike is pitched up, i find it real confidence inspiring to shorta pinch just behind the brake lever while cranking hard outta the seat... fits just right for my hand size.... also the thing i love about it, in this position the tumb lever is ultra accessible.. and here's a shock, u can actually change gears while cranking uphill !!


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Different bars*

This may not solve your particular complaint, but certain handlebars seem to work better with Campy than others. Deda bars and certain ITMs seem to let you set the clamp closer to the top of the bar without kicking the levers up so much.

Personally I really like my centaur hoods and, my old pointy 8 spd mirage hoods weren't bad either.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would take the Campy hood over Shimano any day simple reason is no cable sticking out and they are very comfort to lay your hands on the hoods without interfernce.


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Campy is okay!*

+1 for Campy levers,
I'm 5'-6", with relatively small hands, and the Campy Ergo levers are pretty comfortable.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

chorus88 said:


> +1 for Campy levers,
> I'm 5'-6", with relatively small hands, and the Campy Ergo levers are pretty comfortable.


For me STI + numb hands in 20 miles or less. With Ergo's it NO numb hands all day. I hope Campy never changes the design.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

My paws love Campy hoods. They be so comfy. I've even mounted a pair on the saddle my wife wears....


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Don't change a thing...*

Campy's ergo are the best things since sliced bread...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

J24 said:


> Personally I really like my centaur hoods and, my old pointy 8 spd mirage hoods weren't bad either.


Ditto! I love my Centaurs and I actually really like my old Mirages on my 8 speed bike.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Fanaticbiking said:


> I love Campy, with out a doubt!
> 
> BUT......their hoods are not comfortable to me. I know many other riders who would switch but they hoods are not comfy. When will Campy adjust their hood design and lever reach to meet the demands of us riders.
> 
> ...


Wow... I don't post very often.. but had too, as I rode shimaNO for years and made the switch after a test ride because I found the Campy brake hoods VERY COMFORTABLE, much more so than the the other brand... 

Also, I love the thumb shifting... Going into a hill I can shift instantly to the small ring and to a smaller cog to get the perfect gear in an instant.. I couldn't shift this fast with shimaNO (but I have not used the 10 speed... I made the switch before shimaNO came out with 10 speed) but I would never go back... as the hoods are so comfortable, to me at least. 

My .02 cents


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

How about the hidden cable on the shifter clean looks ?


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

I love my Campy hoods. Don't change a thing. I had DA10 and my hands were never as comfortable as on the Ergo's.


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

I really think it comes down to how big your hands are. I am bigger and have bigger hands. The shape of the 10spd Dura Ace is perfect for me when in the hoods. The older 9spd Dura Ace was not comfortable. The Campy hoods feel to small in my hands but liked the shifting when down in the drops. 

MAybe we should all just go to SRAM since it is suppose to be the best of both worlds


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Ergo hoods yeild all day comfort.*

I for one hope they never change the hoods. I have big hands and find that the hoods fit my mits perfectly.Nothing like digging out of the saddle with a pair of Ergos firmly in your grasp!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I have Shimano on the trainer and Campy on the street...Campy all day everyday for me.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*the question of fit*

comes into play here, as the shimano hoods will allow a much more upright torso position when grabbed at the top. this may well suit those for whom the bars are too low for their level of flexibility. shimano hoods also allow more variables of hand position, similar to mtb bar ends (which are becoming less used competitively) which may suit those who do not have their fit dialed in to an optimal neutral position.





SPINDAWG said:


> I for one hope they never change the hoods. I have big hands and find that the hoods fit my mits perfectly.Nothing like digging out of the saddle with a pair of Ergos firmly in your grasp!


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*You make a good point odeum*



odeum said:


> comes into play here, as the shimano hoods will allow a much more upright torso position when grabbed at the top. this may well suit those for whom the bars are too low for their level of flexibility. shimano hoods also allow more variables of hand position, similar to mtb bar ends (which are becoming less used competitively) which may suit those who do not have their fit dialed in to an optimal neutral position.


never thought about it that way,but your right.This would help with the lack of flexibilty or for those long tiring rides,where you want the ability to sit up more.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I have the old 8 speed Campy levers and have no complaints. I remember reading somewhere that when Campy changed the hood design some pros were reluctant to make the change, complaining that the hoods were too small for larger hands. 

As for Dura Ace levers, i wouldn't buy them based purely on looks, regardless of performance or comfort. They are just plain ugly in my opinion.


----------



## cheekybondi (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't change the Campy. I love them the way they are. But thats just me. I have this thing with Shimano - I just find them so....generic. 

Interestingly, a mate just put a SRAM gruppo on his new bike. He finds them great too. I guess its always going to be horses for courses.


----------

